# Printing angle dimensions.



## garywayne (4 Nov 2006)

Hi everyone.

Just a quick one about Angle dimensions.

Once I have finished drawing up a plan, I like to print it off, including dimensions.

The question is. How do you get an angle to show up on your drawing, so as you can print it off?

Thanks.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (4 Nov 2006)

Gary, at this point SU doesn't have a native angle dimensioning option. You could draw an arc and use the text tool to add an angle or there is a Ruby script that can do it for you called Angle Between http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... between.rb


----------



## garywayne (5 Nov 2006)

Cheers Dave.

Before I download the ruby script, could you please remind me what to do, and where to put it. This time I will take notes.

The arc & text idea is a good one. (So simple). My problem is when I start thinking about something I get tunnel vision.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2006)

Gary, I gave you the wrong link. Use this one instead. http://www.crai.archi.fr/RubyLibraryDep ... m_angle.rb

Save the script in the Plugins folder under SketchUp. Make sure it is saved with the file extension rb. Also before you click on the Save button, look to see that sketchup.rb is there. If it is not, after downloading the dim_angle.rb script, open the Plugins folder and copy sketchup.rb from the Examples folder you'll find in Plugins.

You should find Angular Dimension in the Tools Menu when you open SketchUp.

Hope that helps.


----------



## garywayne (5 Nov 2006)

Thanks Dave, It works a treat.

Erm, What is the other Ruby script for then?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2006)

I think it is just a snippet that could be added to another script. It looks like it can respond to certain inputs but it doesn't have the lines required to make it directly accessible from menu. I don't know much about writing Ruby scripts so I'm only guessing.


----------



## Nick W (5 Nov 2006)

The first script calculates the angle between two lines, but doesn't put anything in the drawing. I assume it is/was a work in progress.

Assuming the .rb file to be in your plugins directory
1) Select two lines (assumed to meet at their ends)
2) Bring up the ruby console (Window>Ruby Console)
3) Type ang_betwen_lines (sic) and hit return

It will tell you the angle between those lines.

There appears to be one or two problems with the second script - it gets it wrong on lines in the x-y plane some of the time. But that's software for you. :roll:


----------



## garywayne (6 Nov 2006)

Thanks guys.

I have tried to get my head round Ruby script, but I just don't understand it. How they can say it is easy I don't know.

Thanks again. Sometimes I wonder if some of us would get any further than just the basic drawing if it wasn't for people like you. [-o< ccasion5:


----------

